# Shell dweller tanks



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

My set up. all 20 longs and my t8 diy led lighting. half are shellies the rest are various small tanganyikans








Some shots of the fish in these tanks:


----------



## Joanstone (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, what are those terracotta things you have stacked up?


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

__________________
As I'm reading the ick cure bottle, "This product contains chemicals known to cause cancer in the state of California. Huh, good thing I'm in Iowa."

Lmao!!! I'm in MA guess I'm safe as well from ick medicine


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

they are terracotta caves i make and sell for breeding julies, chalinochromis, any other long slender cichlids. i find making use of empty space by stacking vertical caves brings down the aggression in my fish, especially julidochromis. they are so mean to each other!! especially trying to raise 6 in a 20 long until they pair off. if youre interested in some just message me they're $4 each or 4 for $12. and yeah danny t i think youre safe


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice fish,and set up.
Am particularly impressed with near perfect round holes in the pot's.
My own effort's with making holes such as those pictured ,,were less than pleasing.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

had to buy $23 bits for every hole size it takes a while to drill and is very messy because i have to drill the pots while theyre submerged so the bit doesnt wear out


----------



## BlueCichlidGirl (May 22, 2013)

zoea said:


> My set up. all 20 longs and my t8 diy led lighting. half are shellies the rest are various small tanganyikans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Nice Shot! I also like your tanks by the way!


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Awww, so cute! I think they all look very nice, and your fish show great colors, so they must be happy.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Thanks since this post both the buescheri and julies have spawned many times! Ive also made many upgrades to the tanks since  lots and lots of plants in every tank!


----------



## TheRiverRat (Feb 13, 2013)

nice pics, i like that you can see the teeth on the last little guy


----------

